# Steelhead learning curve discussion



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

How long did it take you to "catch on" to steelhead fishing? I started last winter, went up to Rockcliff springs, and blindly caught 4 steelhead in 2 hours, on a jig. I thought I was the ****, then soon realized that I was just an idiot, got skunked the next several times out there, however I was fishing the same spot all the time, with the same jig....Caught maybe a handful more fish that spring. Last fall was the first "full" season that I dedicated myself to. I spoke with several steelheaders that are seasoned vets, and speaking with them has helped me more than I can describe. Went out that fall armed with much more knowledge and had a great fall considering the low water conditions that we had. Picked up a center pin in the winter, and had an awesome spring! I fished with many steelheaders that know a hell of a lot more than I did/do and fishing with them has helped me understand steelhead more than I ever could have by just reading forums on the internet. Not too mention I have made a friend or two along the way.

If you are new to steelhead fishing, I encourage you to post questions you may have. I know myself I have found about 95% of the answers to my questions by reading the boards from the last couple years, SOO much good info has been discussed. 

So how long did it take you before you felt comfortable going out by yourself knowing you could get a few hook ups?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

32 years and it's still a gamble some days,although I would'nt consider myself a fanatic anymore.The bug sort of died out in me a few years back.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

It's definitely a steep curve. You are exactly right- having a seasoned mentor REALLY shortens the learning curve. I started to feel confident in at least hooking a fish or 2 by my 3rd season. Now I can keep up with my fishing mentor most days within a few fish either way.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I agree, having someone who is experienced to fish with makes a world of difference. My friend Larry has taught me everything I know about steelhead. My first few times out I didn't have a clue, but a couple times out with Larry, seeing him land some fish really helped speed the learning curve up. This will be my third season, and I really feel as if all the time I have put in has paid off. The beauty of this sport is that no matter how much you think you know, there are always new things you can learn. This site offers some valuable information, and I am grateful to another friend, John(Tigger) for turning me on to OGF. John has also offered some really valuable help with steelhead, walleye and my new favorite...Muskie. 
Phil, I will see you down at the river, my cousin and I look forward to meeting up one of these days.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Matt, I will be getting ahold of you very soon. Standby!!!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey thephil I agree 100% Ths will be my 4th season and each season has gotten better The first time I went out with a buddy who is good I giot skunked but went again with him the next day and got four in an hour throwing spoons I thiought hmmm what is problem with people having a hard time. Well my attitude changed that first year because if I was not with my buddy I was not catching ANYTHING I was fishing terrible spots and not using the right set up at the right times stc he took the time to terach me how to float eggs minnows mags etc and what works and when I try to rmember all the advice I get. I can say I have gotten 100% better but I still feel I am at the bottom of the barrel when it comes to technique and knowledge I look forward to learning more this year and every year forward I have learned a lot on this site as well. Git my first center pin last winter still working on perfecting that cast but gonna be out practicing tonight I think it really is a steep curve on learning to catch steel but man sooo sooo rewarding when you get one on I fish for EVERYTHING but I CAN"T WAIT to put on the waders and jump in that cold water most fun I have on or in the water is fishing for steelies Good luck everyone looking forward to this fall


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

My first season was last year. I went to seminars, spent countless days on the water and only landed one in the fall, plus a few break-offs. I had very little understanding of reading the water. Winter was just as slow, obviously because of the ice most water was unavailable. I hit the warm water discharge areas during ice-up but couldn't find a single fish. The whole season I was talking to everyone I could that seemed to be catching steel. I got lots of help and advice, most of it very good. The spring was a different story, finally started figuring it out, reading the water and did pretty well landing 20 or so. The real turnaround for me was once I started tying my own flies, I'm no expert at it by any means but the guy who taught me how to tie gave advice on patterns and color and simplicity. Without a doubt I did much better on simple homemade go-to patterns than I did on store bought flies. My best producing fly being a #8 white zonker with a black bead and pearl estaz body.

Even when I wasn't catching fish I loved being in nature, walking through the water, and finding solitude on creeks.

Also John Nagy's book definitely shortened the learning curve.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

this will be my third season after two 90+ seasons I'm feeling pretty good....i think what helped me most is PAYING ATTENTION to detail...if you see something working, go for it. Don't put these fish on a pedestal, they are very catchable. What matters most is learning how to fish all conditions...which I think is the hardest part, but its so much fun to learn and master these fish..using a centerpin now, and casting is a challenge but what's the fun if there isn't a degree of difficulty

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Always learning and always remember that there is no end to the curve. 90% of the time steelhead fishing relatively easy for seasoned veterans. It's the other 10% of the time that you learn the most. Experience by far outweighs anything found in text. 

Obviously there's some conditions that sometimes will result in very difficult fishing, but having success in nearly all conditions typically would probably best define a good fisherman for whatever specie they pursue. 

Steelhead are definitely not difficult to catch once someone truly understands their behavior and how it relates to seasonal patterns and water conditions (temperature, flow, clarity), and choosing a method and presenting an offering that appeals to the fish given those conditions. 

Sure there's general tendancies for methods, tactics, and presentations, but most good steelheaders simply modify shapes, sizes, colors and of what they choose to throw given the conditions at hand. This applies to flies, spinners, plugs, eggs, jigs and nearly all presentations. Modifying scent also applies to bait.

Go ahead and read everything you can but more importantly apply what you read when on the water and always remember there's something to learn and put in your personal database (BRAIN) each and every outing. 

We are so fortunate to have such magnificent game fish within relatively short distances of our residences. We are even more fortunate that they are aggresive predators that will take a wide variety of presentations when most other fish have gone dormant. But fish after fish, it's what happens after the hookset that keeps most craving for more.

Be safe and have a great season.


C510I


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Last year was my first season going after them. Started ice fishing in the harbors a half dozen times w/ no luck although people we were with caught some. Then once ice out (and floods subsided) hit the Rocky pretty good exploring places upstream and got my first few. Really didn't have much idea what I was doing but reading advice on here and from guys @ bait shops helped a lot. Even started tying my own jigs for them too. Went down there Saturday to check how the river has changed over the summer and try to find some new spots.


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

After chasing steelhead for 40 years I still find that there are always something new to learn and perfect such as fishing with beads. I think that is what keeps me going after these amazing fish.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Bucho said:


> Went down there Saturday to check how the river has changed over the summer and try to find some new spots.


Here is another great piece of advice. I used to ride my bike to rocky with my flyrod in hand. I walked and walked that stream in the summer to read and understand the water especially the changes. 

I've been steel fishing since I was ten or so and understanding the water you're targeting will pay huge dividends!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I've found that keeping a diary has been helpful. Not a lot of detail but the: flow rate, color, water temp, and barometric pressure and cloud cover, if any. When I head out to the stream, I typically check the flow rate to match it against diary entries for which I have had success.

I'll probably get pounded for this, but I change spawn/jigs/tubes every so many minutes to give them a choice.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> I've found that keeping a diary has been helpful. Not a lot of detail but the: flow rate, color, water temp, and barometric pressure and cloud cover, if any. When I head out to the stream, I typically check the flow rate to match it against diary entries for which I have had success.
> 
> I'll probably get pounded for this, but I change spawn/jigs/tubes every so many minutes to give them a choice.


+ 1 on the diary and I change baits too till I find what they are after I always have eggs maggots and some minnows when im floating and early in the year I carry one rod for spoons and another rigged for floating 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

